# Trout Recipie



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I found this on www.jaxkayakfishing.com and it was too good not to share. Very creative.



*DOA BBQ Trout*
http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=7807&highlight=


Okey Folks:
This is a recipe , that is created for 3 forum's., i just join the ALT.forum, and the or we , lol, are trying to set up a recipe from a- b and also, make it a tourney event. Now The DOA comes from , well the best Trout man i now Rob  , the BBQ because i like it and not to many folks thing you can do it with fish , + one fellow ask if i wood share my sauce , well this one is a BBQ Fish sauce , now lats start : 

First you need to go fish and get some trout , count one for each, and maybe the kids can share one , here is the one i cook in the tryout:







[/img]

first lats scale the trout , take a shape knife , take the fish tail in one hand, lay the knife , with the blade pointing against the hand you holding the tail with in a 35-40% angle, scrape against the head, do that the hole way around .( I like to hold the fish with a towel , on top of a newspaper)









Now lats gut , and get the head and tail of ( if this is a big trout , you cut fillet it , but keep the skin on , my was 16,5" so i left the bone in )
fist cut, cut right under the fin bye the head on a 45% angle against the head , to you get to the neck bone, do the same on the other side , place the tip of the knife , right under the Puha hole , pus gently, keep the tip right under the skin, slice up to the fins under the head , brake the head back and rip, here is two shots of it :

























now take it to the sink and rinse , the trout , and deep the water of the trout with a paper towel :








Okey lats make him redig for the smoking. Cut four to five slice into his meat , dovn to the bone, lat him sit for a moment, get some kitchen folie , make a little Beth , that is the same size as the fish + a " to each side , make the foil happy with a little olive oil , (if you like other oil , use it) give the folie some sea salt , white pepper, lemon slices and 2 cloves of galic.
( okey , you cut use regular salt , black pepper and other spices , i am just keeping it simple , remember this is a creations, to make wona cook
now roll the trout on the foil be sure some of the stuff gets in the cuts you give him , here is 2 shots :

























Okey lats go outside, and make our Poor mans smoke house. just lat the fish sit and souk in all the yammy stuff , he is gona be just fine  
now go in you garage find a old box ( or when you go to the grocery, ask for a box that will fit ) now take the box and you oven grill or macro wave grill, out in the yard, sit the box in the ground make 1-2 " inside the box with a shovel, dick a 1'-1,5' deep hole( if you have a old brazing pan or other you cut do it right over that, but i am trying to give the idea of you cut make this camping ) fill some self lighting cools in there you don't need a lot , i say around 2 Qt , lat it burn so the flames go out, this is the time you make the grill fit in the box , turn the box with the buttom up, cut a rim around 7-10 ' down on the two short sides , make you grill fit in there , i use a flower pot , to keep the "oven door down", be sure to use wood chips , the smaller ones , soak them when you do all this , the have to be small, if the are to big the cast fire and ou fox and fish goes to heaven here is some shots :
























now ad a little of the smoking wood to the cools and sit the box over , here is a couple of tips , fish will take in smoke a lot fast then meat , so ad a little at the time , and you also have less chance for it to flare up, the fish will need 30 min to a hour to cook this one tog 40 min , and the box tempera ture bye the fish was 225 ' and my helpers keep a eye on it , so lats go in and make the belongings for this BBQ trout , here is my helpers  








okey lats make the Fish BBQ sauce , now fish is lighter in flavor , so we con't wonna kill the flavor and smoke we added to the fish , here is what you need for four folks:
1/3 of celery stick , chop, half of chop up onion( regular size) 3 gloves of garlic chop up, 1/2 teaspoon of crust chipotle peppers, one thee spoon of regular hot sauce, 2 table spoon of lemon, a little capers, 1 tablespoon of Worcestershire's, 3 table spoons of balsamic vinegar, 1 tablespoon of dark Browne sugar , 4 slices of pancetta( bacon, prosciutto , ) 1 can (small) v8, and the same amount of water, salt, pepper.
okey take a pan , ad a little oil (olive) , ad the celery, onion, make it happy(soft) add the garlic, pancetta, make it smile to you ,ad the chipotleand the hot sauce, then ad the brun sugar, and work it in , pure in the v8 juice , water , lat it get to a simmer, then ad the capers, balsamic and lemon juice , taste it to with salt pepper , and reduce it to you likings  here is a shot or to of it  
























okey befor i stated this i sat over some baby potato's, just in water with some salt , simmer them to you can stick a knife in to them and the fall back in the water , rinse them with cold , and peal them, the skin will go right of , put them in a little pan with a little oil and butter , maybe some garlic(sorry Andy) , chop up parsley , saute them to crisp, Yummy
here is a shot or two :
















Okey, lats make some vegi, well you can use what you like i just created some thing with the same idea in it , here we go:
take the rest of the onion, we used fro the sauce , a little garlic , maybe some black salted olives , saute it up with a little olive oil, add some mushrooms , i like them all , here i used shiitake' s, when the have soften a little add some fresh spinach, swing it and salt pepper , finish it with a little lemon juice, BAMM we redig , here is a shot  


























Okey Dinner is served , lats put it on a plate , hmm one thing to make it all taste better , have a glass of wine , beer or whats makes you happy , be sure to lat the family be with and have fun here is our finish DOA BBQ Trout , and i must say this is a wounder-full dish , even my kids cute get Enoch , now you turn


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

what time is dinner Tom?????????
Joe


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Was that fish frozen in the first pic?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Mmm... so when are we invited over for dinner?? ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

only 1 fish caught


----------

